# Assorted Older Buildings



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I stopped at a local tourist trap the other week and took some pictures of some older style buildings. These buildings were real buildings at one time and moved to this property.



















This is the front and back of an old depot. It has been modified to accomidate a diner now. But, most of it is still there. It came from a small town located on the Milwaukee Road Line through SD.



















This is a small school house.










Inside the school house










A saloon and hotel. The new fangled horseless carrage sitting out front...




























Fire Station










Bank










Church


Anyways, I took them for some ideas to make some buildings. Thought some of you might get some ideas also.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Pics thanks for posting them 

JJ


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks JJ. 

I have pictures of the inside of some of them if anyones interested. My main motivation for taking the shots was for scratch building purposes.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Jake, just what I like to see. Very inspirational. Makes me want to start cuttin' up some styrene. Thanks.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice pictures. That firestation is great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures Jake. The church sure looks like one I modeled several years ago in N guage...where is this taken?? 

Richard


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Its a tourist trap along interstate I-90 going through South Dakota outside of Murdo. It interesting. I should have taken some more pictures of the fire station, I think I want to model that. 
Oh well, i could probably make a trek to take some more pictures when I'm ready.


----------



## HaBi Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Jake, do you have more pictures of some of the architectural details of the depot, and what would you guess its dimensions are? It is what I had in mind when I started another thread about plans for building a 1:1 workshop/storage shed modeled after an old depot. 

the other Rodney


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Is this the place? http://www.1880town.com/ 

Scott


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep thats the place Scott. 

I dont have any other drawings or pictures of the depot, Rodney. it was a quick stop to strech the legs on the way home.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

where did the pix go...............................? 

Away with the wind............................................. 

D


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry guys I moved some stuff around and it messed up the links here are the pictures again. (Cause I cant seem to figure out how to edit the post or at least delte it!!)



















Old Depot




























School House










Saloon and Hotel





































Fire Station










Bank










Church


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jake, 
Thanks for reposting them and for stopping by your old stomping grounds ... (do you like their new site over there?) 
Use the alert button and ask the mods to clean up the beginning of this thread. We can only edit within a couple hours of posting. 
Again nice to see you. 
Happy Rails 
John


----------

